# .rar-Dateien ein Passwort als Parameter übergeben



## Sonic (12. Apr 2008)

Moin moin,

ich möchte gerne eine kleine Applikation schreiben die folgendes tun soll.
Meine Idee ist ein RAR-Manager zu schreiben der folgendes kann: 
Ich habe eine .rar-Datei die mit einem Passwort verschlüsselt ist. Nun sage ich meiner Applikation das dieses .rar entpackt und folgendes Passwort verwendet werden soll.

Frage 1:
Wie übergebe ich das Passwort?

Frage 2:
Sollte das Passwort falsch sein bekomme ich sicherlich -1 oder so zurück (hab es noch nicht ausprobiert), dies kann ich doch abfangen und ein alternativ Passwort übergeben. Alternativ wird eine Exaption geworfen.

Hab ihr da eine Idee, wie ich da vorgehen soll. Die Idee ist nämlich, viele Passwörter schnell hintereinander auszuprobieren. Diese könnten in einer .txt-Datei sein oder in einer .xml ...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  
Sonic


----------



## tuxedo (12. Apr 2008)

Das ist kein RAR-Manager, das ist eine Brute-Force-Attacke auf eine Passwortgeschütze RAR-File (was sicher mit einem gewissen Urheberrechtsschutz verbunden ist).

- Alex


----------



## Sonic (12. Apr 2008)

Nein im Gegenteil ich will keine Brute-Force-Attacke auf ein Rar-Archiv. Wir haben ein Forum wo wir Daten uploaden und downloaden. Diese sind mit bestimmten Passwörter verschlüsselt. Nun wenn ich das ganze runterlade (mehrere Parts (eine Datei ist auf 2MB begrenzt)) muss ich das Passwort eingeben und der Datei sagen wo sie entpackt werden soll. Das kann ich mir ersparen indem ich mir eine kleine Applikation entwickle die, die Archive alle in einen bestimmten Ordner entpackt und es mit einem bestimmten Passwort öffnet. Ich habe wirklich keine Hintergedanken und stehe wirklich nicht auf  Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder so. 

Mir geht es nur um das öffnen eines RAR-Archives indem ich das Passwort übergebe und den Ort wohin es entpackt werden soll. Das Passwort weiß ich ja. Die Plattform heißt Stud.IP und es gibt unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen in denen ich eingetragen bin. Alle haben unterschiedliche Passwörter. 

P.S. Ich verabscheue Raubkopierer!  :noe:


----------



## tuxedo (13. Apr 2008)

WinRAR kann das doch schon von Haus aus? Man nimmt die erste File, öffnet sie, sagt "entpacke nach XYZ". Dann wird man nach dem Passwort gefragt und der Rest läuft von allein. Die anderen Parts sollten hierzu aber im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die erste File liegen.

Würde in deinem Tool bis jetzt noch keinen nutzen sehen.

Übrigens:

>> Die Idee ist nämlich, viele Passwörter schnell hintereinander auszuprobieren.

"viele" -> "schnell hintereinander" -> "ausprobieren" ... Das IST eine BruteForce Attacke. Denn wenn man das Passwort kennt muss man nix "ausprobieren". Und wie gesagt: WinRAR kann ein gesplittetes Archiv problemlos auch mit Passwort entpacken, ohne dass man alles X mal machen muss oder einzeln entpacken muss.

- Alex


----------



## Sonic (13. Apr 2008)

Es geht mir aber darum das ganze mithilfe von Java zu machen, Außerdem möchte ich, dass die Dateien auf bestimmte Abschnitte im Namen überprüft werden und dann in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis entpackt werden soll. Das Programm soll mir und für meine Mitstudenten eine Hilfe sein. 

Ich finde die Diskussion doof. Da ich wirklich keine Hintergedanken habe und ich mich auch nicht auf Behauptungen von Usern rechtfertigen muss.

*Hat den niemand eine Idee *


----------



## tuxedo (14. Apr 2008)

>> Ich finde die Diskussion doof.

Dann solltest du lernen dich korrekt auszudrücken.

Solange du keine Library findest die mit RAR Dateien umgehen kann, oder du kein Kommandozeilentool findest das all das kann was du willst, wirst du mit Java und jeder anderen Sprache nicht weit kommen. AFAIK ist RAR ein nicht unbedingt quelloffenes Format. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass es genug Entpack-Tools gibt die RAR entpacken können. Vielleicht findest du ja eins das all das kann was du brauchst. Allerdings steht dann wieder die Frage im Raum: Wieso ein Tool das all das kan was man braucht nochmal in Java einpacken?

Egal. Jedem das seine.

- Alex


----------

